#  > Classificados >  > Classificados >  >  Switch VLAN com PoE reverso

## Murillo

A *Think Technology* tem o prazer de anunciar o nosso mais novo produto, o *TK-178SW*.

O switch Think Technology *TK-178SW é um switch de 8 portas com suporte a VLAN e cascata*. A VLAN do equipamento, que pode ser configurada via jumper (ligada/desligada), transforma as portas de 1 a 7 em redes separadas virtualmente (*VLANs*), apontando seu tráfego para a porta 8 (saída da VLAN). Todas as portas possuem circuito individual de proteção contra sobretensão.Além desses recursos, o *TK-178SW* suporta alimentação via PoE (*PoE-In de 12 a 60VDC*) nas portas 1-7 e possui saída (*PoE-Out*) na porta 8, para que seja montada uma cascata com outro switch. 
Para seu uso em cascata, recomenda-se uma fonte *PoE* com tensão acima de 35V para garantia de chegada de energia na outra extremidade do cabo UTP.

Agora o provedor não precisará mais fazer adaptações no switch, ele já sairá de fábrica pronto para o uso na rua.

Assistam o vídeo para mais informações:





Para mais informações entre em contato conosco.

Site: http://www.tkth.com.br


Telefones: (35) 3473-0762
 (35) 3473-2021
(35) 3473-2022


E-mails: Fabrício: [email protected]
Herik: [email protected]
Glauco: [email protected]

----------

